# Show us your chrome halos



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Ok,
I don't have these, but some of you do.

Seth


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I need to get some night shots of these....


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

My chrome halos:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

nice, but I could only see it after I cut and pasted the link....


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Well they WERE chrome.....


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *nice, but I could only see it after I cut and pasted the link.... *


Thanks. And it always does this when I post single pics. I'll have to try to find another host site for my pics.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

wickedsr20 said:


> *I'll have to try to find another host site for my pics. *


Send them to me and I'll put them on the B14 site.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Timbo said:


> *Send them to me and I'll put them on the B14 site. *


When I get my cable fixed for my digicam so I can download the pics to my computer, I will do just that. I'll e-mail them to you. I had to special order the cable, but it should be here shortly.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

For those who CAN'T see wicked's pic....here ya go...


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Better late than never lights or


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks to Josh for the pics...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i dont have mine yet... im working on a quad hid halo set up and parts are still being gathered


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

mine are black but still nice looking


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
There is another thread for colored halos.....


Seth


----------



## MSTH8TDMAX23 (Dec 1, 2003)

that car is nice and clean... i like.


----------



## crazy101101 (Jul 10, 2002)

My chrome Halo's before I wrecked it!!!!  

http://www.nissanforums.com/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=1484&sort=1&cat=5&page=1


----------



## B14Nizmo97 (Jun 4, 2005)

*my halos*


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

hey those who installed halos, did you all cut your grille supports, or did you cut the supports that were on the headlights. i just got some chrome halos, i cut off the plastic grille supports on the headlights so that i wouldnt have to cut them on my car, and the headlights were not flush with the car, NOT AT ALL. they were too high, they stuck out a little, and they were simply nasty. i love the look, and they were easy to wire, but i am having a hard time to make them fit flush. also does anyone know what hardware come with it? my halos came with the normal mounting spots, the radiator support and below that work fine, but the supports that face the corner are not their. they just have a hole. am i supposed to find a screw that fits into that or what?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

here are mine.


----------



## B14Nizmo97 (Jun 4, 2005)

b14sleeper said:


> hey those who installed halos, did you all cut your grille supports, or did you cut the supports that were on the headlights. i just got some chrome halos, i cut off the plastic grille supports on the headlights so that i wouldnt have to cut them on my car, and the headlights were not flush with the car, NOT AT ALL. they were too high, they stuck out a little, and they were simply nasty. i love the look, and they were easy to wire, but i am having a hard time to make them fit flush. also does anyone know what hardware come with it? my halos came with the normal mounting spots, the radiator support and below that work fine, but the supports that face the corner are not their. they just have a hole. am i supposed to find a screw that fits into that or what?


i took a drill and drilled out my support brackets for the grill. you'll see two little dimples on the top and on the sides, so i can re-install them with a nut and bolt. I was going to cut the brackets my halos but i figured out it wouldn't fit right. plus on mine the plastic circles on the back of the lights with the rubber peice around it, it was rubbing against the headlight housing so i cut it bigger to fit. about the side screws there 10mm screws and you'll need four of them.


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

i got them installed, no pictures... but i will post eventually.


----------

